# NFL+ has launched



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

NFL+ launched yesterday. It replaces NFL Gamepass and offers a $4.99 tier that replaces the free local telecasts on phones and tablets. Preseason games can be viewed on all devices.









NFL Officially Launches Streaming Service NFL+ with Two Subscription Options


When it comes to media, there is practically nothing that the NFL can’t do, and on Monday, the league took another step towards complete broadcasting domination with the launch of standalone streaming service …




thestreamable.com


----------



## sticketfan (Apr 25, 2007)

Anyone heard if will be available on roku


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

sticketfan said:


> Anyone heard if will be available on roku


No. Mobile devices and tablets only


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

It is available on the NFL app, which does run on Roku. Preseason games can be watched on any devices. Regular season and playoff games can only be watched on phones and tablets. Ad-free replays and condensed games, along with other content, can be watched on any devices.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Should be an interesting year.


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

Also note that while the premium tier costs the same $9.99 per month as GamePass, the annual price has been reduced from $99.99 to $79.99. I might give it a try this year.


----------



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

A full breakdown from the NFL+ FAQ page on what games are available through the service and how they can be viewed:



> *Preseason*
> 
> NFL+ includes the live Preseason games that do not air locally within your market on all supported devices.
> If a Preseason game is nationally available (on CBS, ESPN, FOX, NBC, or Amazon Prime Video), live viewing in NFL+ is only available on your phone or tablet.
> ...


----------



## nickp91 (7 mo ago)

if this service was to offer a live feed of NFL Network then I would pay for the full year


----------

